# New bunny, breed ideas?



## Yield (Feb 22, 2010)

So, I just got my first bunny a few weeks ago (I'm sixteen.)
Everything is going great, I play with her every day. 
She is gentle, curious, and happy. 
She loves to lick my face and hands, and loves to be stroked. 
She's the perfect rabbit to me  (she's also litterbox trained, though she's not fixed, because she isn't 6 months yet. 
We'll be getting her fixed early March, her birthday is September 8th) 
Her name is Solara, after one of the main characters in that new movie, "The Book of Eli".

But there's one thing that keeps bugging me! I have no clue what breed she is!
I adopted her from The Michigan Humane Society, and they said she was part American Sable, but I don't know if that's true. 
She doesn't look anything like one to me.

Here are some pictures:














There are some distinct markings you can't see in the pictures. She has a light brown speckled fur as you can see, but there are some patches that are darker.

I'll love her no matter what breed, but I'm just curious what she is!

Thank you !


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like she is just a mix  Her color is called Chestnut. Is her fur very "velvety" ?

Sharon


----------



## Yield (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for responding 
And if you mean velvety like a rex, no it's not  
(I almost adopted a rex, but he was old, cage aggressive, and a boy. Being new to rabbits, I wasn't ready for any of those. But because of that, I know what they feel like =D)
She's just soft, like a normal rabbit I guess.
The orange fur behind her ears are the softest part, as well as her tail and under her chin.
I'll be uploading a Youtube video of her soon. I'll post it up here when it gets done


----------



## Yield (Feb 22, 2010)

here is a video of Solara =D!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4rZhiB0wT0[/ame]


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmmm ... she's tricky. Probably a Heinz 57 mutt 

Her face and body look a bit rexy to me though. Rex fur is recessive, so she could have one rex parent and one regular furred parent. That's a totally random guess though. She's still young, so her body shape might change as she fills out more.

About how much does she weigh?


----------



## Yield (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder.
Thank you for your outlook!
I actually almost got a rex - but he was cage aggressive and I didn't want a boy rabbit.
But I see what you mean by the body shape 

I've been looking a lot at flemish giants and flemish giant mixes because i've seen two bunnies that look exactly like her and they were flemish giant mixes.










http://usagi-zakura.deviantart.com/art/Ki-chan-32172256
and










http://cacecil.deviantart.com/art/Adrian-Zak-140385286 (this one, I saw the coloured version and the colour is the exact same.

plus the orange on the back of her neck, etc. is a lot like what i've seen on some flemish giants. and her ears are huge and seem to have a similar shape to those of the flemish giant.

Do you think she might be part flemish giant?

maybe i'm wanting her to be part flemish giant too much. but it just seems that way to me. what do you think? 

I'm not too sure about her weight.
She's really easy to pick up.
Maybe 2-3 lbs?
That's just a guess.


----------



## Yield (Feb 22, 2010)

for some reason that posted twice D: sorry about that


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 22, 2010)

She looks like a Rex mix to me as well. Definitely has a similar body type. Either way, I can almost guarantee she's no part American Sable. lol!


----------



## Yield (Feb 22, 2010)

lol  thank you.
do you think she'll get much larger?
i'm kind of hoping she will...


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

Do you know how old she is??


----------



## Yield (Feb 23, 2010)

yes  she was born on september 8th so she'll be 6 months on march 8th (unless my mom and i messed up on our counting).


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 23, 2010)

lol..


----------



## Yield (Feb 23, 2010)

lol. yeah


----------



## bearbop (Feb 23, 2010)

rex mix. do anyone know if there is a mini lop breeder in wisconsin


----------



## wooly_queen (Feb 23, 2010)

SHE'S SO CUTE!!! lol

I guess I would have to agree with everyone else. She is very adorable.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 23, 2010)

*Yield wrote: *


> yes  she was born on september 8th so she'll be 6 months on march 8th (unless my mom and i messed up on our counting).


Most breeds are pretty much fully grown by 6 months. They will continue to "fill out" up until a year or so. But it sounds like she won't get more than maybe a pound or two over the weight she is now.


----------



## elrohwen (Feb 23, 2010)

Considering her weight, mini rex mix sounds like a good bet. My bun has only gained 0.04kg between six months and one year, so I'm going to guess she's pretty much full grown with only maybe some filling out left to do. Bigger breeds do take longer to grow up, but at her age a large breed would already be 10lbs or so.

Her color is fairly common among different breeds, so it can't really be used to pinpoint wher breed she is.


----------



## Yield (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you guys for the help  seriously!

and maybe this would be a better representation to her size though:






somehow it makes her seem smaller XD





and maybe that'll help too.
i know i'm holding her funny ):
she doesn't really like being held, and she was trying to get out of my arms, so my mom had to rush and take the picture so i could set her down!(i cut off my head cause i feel self conscious XD)
and i'm not clawing her i swear!  i was petting her. she's the one who did the clawing when i let her down.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 23, 2010)

Judging from those last two pics, she is for sure not a Flemish or Flemish mix!  They are much larger.

I think the original guesses of a Mini Rex mix are right on.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 24, 2010)

Not a Mini Rex. Although most likely a mix breed, she does bear a striking resemblance to a brown Silver rabbit that we had.

The Silvers have flyback coats.


----------



## polishgurl47 (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow ive hardly ever had a rabbit lick me, although my very first rabbit Dutchess licked a little.

She is very cute, the first breed i though of was like a silver martin. she has some of the markings, but also not really lol ^_^ She could totally pass as one of the wild rabbits in Wisconsin


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Feb 24, 2010)

satin mix possibly? 

very pretty though, and apparently uber friendly


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 24, 2010)

Hope you don't mind, I embedded most of your pics.


----------



## Yield (Feb 24, 2010)

lol thanks everyone  who really knows what she is i guess! She's wonderful being my mix x3
@amanda: she's actually licking my face right now. and eating my hair a little. and grooming my eyebrows lol! and now she's on my back! xD and yeah, she looks like the wild ones here in michigan too 
@claire: nope that's quite alright 
@Blaze_Amita: only sweet how i described really with me  everyone else she runs around, pretty nervous. but she gets used to them THEN she's friendly to the extent of letting them pet her a lil ^^


----------



## tamsin (Feb 24, 2010)

She actually looks very close to my wild rabbit (European). If you were in the UK I'd guess she might even be a wild cross but you have cottontails instead in the US and they don't interbreed. The colour would be agouti, the natural colour of rabbits, even the black ear tips and orange neck. I bet she has a beautiful white belly  

Rexes are probably most similar in head/body shape to natural so I'd agree it's likely she is part rex even without the rex coat.


----------



## Yield (Feb 24, 2010)

@tamsin: thank you for your input 
she does have a pretty white belly! she has that orange-y colour lying right where her legs meet around her tummy, in like a line over the white


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 25, 2010)

*bearbop wrote: *


> rex mix. do anyone know if there is a mini lop breeder in wisconsin



I'm sure there are. Try looking up breeders in the state, check out the arba site.

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkwmfR4ZLB8cA_SNXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTEza2pmdjVqBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkA00wMDFfMTI0/SIG=118l0gkgj/EXP=1267177759/**http%3a//www.arba.net/


----------



## tamsin (Feb 25, 2010)

Just in the crease of her thigh? Yep, Scamp has that too! Most people think wild bunnies are brown but they have so many pretty colours mixed in


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, if she came into our rescue, we'd call her "American" which of course she isn't--that's a rather rare breed. It just means "we can't tell and we think she's mixed". She's absolutely beautiful though!


----------



## Yield (Feb 25, 2010)

i've been looking at pics of silver rabbits her colour and it's creepy how much they all look like her! the body/ear shape especially! Even the face shape! 

@claire: thank you 

@tamsin: yeah! <3 agreed! when i took care of a while baby bunny, Fatty, she was pretty and very similar to Solara, but darker


----------



## pamnock (Feb 25, 2010)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Well, if she came into our rescue, we'd call her "American" which of course she isn't--that's a rather rare breed. It just means "we can't tell and we think she's mixed". She's absolutely beautiful though!


Attached is a photo of a young genuine American rabbit I used to have. She was purebred, but not a showable variety.


----------



## Yield (Feb 25, 2010)

@pamnock: what a beautiful rabbit 
she does look a lot like my solara (pictures never really show what a rabbit looks truly like in person in my opinion)


----------



## katt (Feb 26, 2010)

honestly she is probably a mini rex mix

although

i know that there are/were some breeders of silvers in michigan. so she *could* technically be a silver, although they are very rare.


----------



## Yield (Feb 26, 2010)

@katt: i could see her being a rex mix, because her fur is really soft, despite the lack of curl.  but unlike the rex, her guardhairs are a bit longer than her normal fur.

her temperament and looks are like a silver rabbit (i just googled silver rabbits and went to a breeders page) and her hair is a flyback (that's what it's called, right?)

but yeah, all i know of her origins is the fact that they had too many rabbits and could not care for her and her siblings. i wish i could meet with the person to ind out more information. ):

thank you for your help


----------

